# aging new chrome



## rollfaster (Mar 19, 2017)

i have a new longhorn bar that i want to make a little cloudy to match the patina of the chrome on a certain bike.anyone have a remedy for this? the bar is just too shiny.


----------



## the tinker (Mar 20, 2017)

Steel-wool and road salt or maybe bolt it to the underside of your car and drive around Chicago one winter with it.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 20, 2017)

simple cheap toilet bowl cleaner likes chrome real good. just let it sit long enough and it'll start aging it.


----------



## burrolalb (Mar 23, 2017)

What i did acid dipped my bars in acid  for a couple of days but i took the chrome  all the way off ... what you could do is just check them  often to get what you want ... but be careful wear eye wear and gloves and get a big enough bucket to soak them ... and also its mess to dispose the acid after   




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 25, 2017)

the tinker said:


> Steel-wool and road salt or maybe bolt it to the underside of your car and drive around Chicago one winter with it.



Nice


----------



## the tinker (Mar 28, 2017)

Chicago streets in winter are  one the best ways I know to age the chrome  or paint on any bike or vehicle.


----------



## johnboy (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't know how to make the chrome look cloudy, but I would like to mention something related to it. Whatever method you try, watch out for cracked,  chipped ,or peeling chrome------ it is razor- sharp ! Good luck and take care.


----------

